# قواعد وإرشادات السلامة في عمليات سباكة المعادن



## محمد حمزه (25 يونيو 2006)

قواعد وإرشادات السلامة في عمليات سباكة المعادن 
​تتطلـــــب عملية سباكة المعادن إلى القيام بعدة مراحل لإعداد الخام قبل شحنه إلى الأفران , مثل اختيار نسب الخام – عملية التكسير – عملية الطحن ... وغيرها من العمليات الأخرى . 

ولمــــــا كانت عملية التكسير في العمليات التى تتسبب في أخطار وإصابات للمنتجين من خلال تطاير القطع الناتجة عن رد فعل المطرقة . 

وعمليـــــــة صهر المعادن تتطلب درجات حرارة مرتفعة عن طريق الفرن الذى يقوم بتحويل المعدن من الحالة الصلبة إلى الحالة السائلة .

والمعـــــــدن المنصهر يتطلب نقله من البوتقة وصبه مباشرة في القوالب المعدة والسابق تجهيزها . 

تتطلـــــــب هذه العمليات السابقة إلى اتخاذ تدابير السلامة والصحة المهنية , واستخدام أدوات وأجهزة وقائية تجنب المنتجين العاملين في هذا المجال مخاطر التكسير , واحتمال انسكاب المعدن من البوتقة أثناء عملية نقل المعدن المنصهر إلى القوالب , وتطاير الشرر أثناء صب المعدن .

*الأدوات والأجهزة الوقائية : *

يجــــــب على جميع المنتجين العاملين في مجال سباكة المعادن استخدام الأدوات والأجهزة الوقائية للحفاظ على سلامتهم وأمنهم وهى كالآتي :- 

*1. **واقيات الصدر : *مصنوعة من مادة الامينت المقاومة للحرارة والغير قابلة للاشتعال .
*2. **واقيات اليدين :* مصنوعة من مادة الامينت المقاومة للحرارة والغير قابلة للاشتعال .
*3. **واقيات الساقين :* مصنوعة من مادة الامينت المقاومة للحرارة والغير قابلة للاشتعال .
*4. **واقيات القدمين :* المتمثلة في أحذية مصنوعة من الجلد .
*5. **واقيات الأذن :* المتمثلة في سدادات وكاتمات للصوت .
*6. **واقيات النظر والوجه :* المتمثلة في الأوجه الشفافة المقاومة للحرارة .
*7. **واقيات الرأس :* المتمثلة في القبعة المصنوعة من المعدن والمغلفة بأحذية داخلية .
*8. **واقيات الجهاز التنفسى :* للوقاية من الأبخرة والغازات الضارة .
*9. **أجهزة الإطفاء :* للوقاية من الحرائق , ينبغى أن تكون بأماكن يسهل الوصول إليها .

*قواعد وإرشادات السلامة : *

يمثــــــل النظام والنظافة واتباع إرشادات وقواعد السلامة والأمن الصناعى أساس ممارسة للعمل بدون حوادث , لذلك يجب اتباع الإرشادات التالية :- 

1. يجب إخلاء مكان العمل من جميع الأشياء الغير ضرورية , وخاصة الموجودة بالممرات المتصلة ما بين الفرن والقوالب والحفاظ عليها نظيفة .
2. إزالة الزيوت والبقع الزيتية من حول الفرن وبأرضية الممرات ما بين الفرن والقوالب .
3. وضع القوالب بشكل يسهل القيام بعملية الصب .
4. عدم القيام بعمليات تحضير وصهر ونقل وصب المعدن .. إلا بعد ارتداء الأدوات وأجهزة الأمان الوقائية المناسبة لكل عمل .

إضافـــــــــة لما سبق ذكره , فانه يجب ضرورة الحيطة والحذر بجانب اليقظة وحسن التقدير بجانب هذه الإرشادات .


----------



## aimanham (6 ديسمبر 2006)

هل من كتاب مرتبط بهذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## علاء الهدي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

إحدي مشاكلنا في العالم العربي أننا لا نتبع وسائل الوقاية والسلامة الصحيحة .


----------



## اسامةحلمى (16 مارس 2010)

السادة مشرفى المنتدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
شرفنى الانضمام لمنتداكم القيم
مع اط
يب تمنياتى بالتوفيق
اسامة حلمى


----------



## taha habash (25 نوفمبر 2010)

في عمليات السباكة احدى اهم طرق الوقاية الهندسية هو
وضع شافطات هواء فوق الافران لسحب الغازات الناتجة من عمليات صهر المعادن
لما لهذا الغازات من مخاطر لصحة العمال


----------



## taha habash (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى ضرورة التاكيد على استخدام الطرق الهندسية في مناولة المعدن المنصهر لتفادي المخاطر


----------

